# General > Recommendations >  Accomodation.. Edinburgh

## sandyr1

Can anyone help pls.,
Lodging required...Hotel/Motel in Edinburgh for the period of the Tattoo.
Convenient for walking/ stumbling to and from the celebrations and at a reasonable cost...and of course reasonably good.....tks....

----------


## poppett

Garfield Guesthouse on Ferry Road.   Right beside a busroute for the tour bus.   Best breakfast ever had with quality ingredients freshly cooked to perfection by host Martin Edwards.

They have an online booking service or phone first for best rates for a long stay.   We stay regularly for hospital appointments and get a good deal.
+44(0)131 552 2369

Once you book in you get key for the front door to come and go as you please.

----------


## Serenity

Might not be too helpful as I do not have time right now to look up specific links as on my way out the door, but a few years ago I stayed during the festival and the cheapest I found was university halls of residence rented out for the period. I was with a group of friends all together so we got a whole flat but if not you can get a single room with strangers. It is cheap, is self catered, still has good privacy and good location. Also very clean, but basic.
Think the links are on most hostel websites.

----------


## golach

Sandy this is going from one extreme to the other, but trying to book for the Festival at this time of year is virtually impossible

No1 http://www.oneparliamentsquare.co.uk/booking.php

No2 http://www.syha.org.uk/hostels/centr...h_central.aspx

try googling Guest Houses / B&B's in the postal districts of EH3, EH6, EH7, & EH8

good luck

----------


## poppett

Interesting information Golach.

Garfield is in the EH6 postcode area btw.

----------


## Alan16

> Might not be too helpful as I do not have time right now to look up specific links as on my way out the door, but a few years ago I stayed during the festival and the cheapest I found was university halls of residence rented out for the period. I was with a group of friends all together so we got a whole flat but if not you can get a single room with strangers. It is cheap, is self catered, still has good privacy and good location. Also very clean, but basic.
> Think the links are on most hostel websites.


I've just moved out of my uni accommodation and they do rent them out over the summer months. Self-catered is about £16-17 I think, and I'm not sure of the prices for catered. You can get rooms as part of flats or for individuals. Nothing fancy, but well maintained. 




> Try googling Guest Houses / B&B's in the postal districts of EH3, EH6, EH7, & EH8


There are also loads of GH and B&Bs in the EH16 area - Craigmillar Park and Minto St are full of them. Buses at least every 10 minutes up to North Bridge, and only about 15 minutes walk from the city centre.

----------


## sandyr1

Thank you all. Most helpful.
I shall pass this on to my friends/. they have never stayed in Scotland for something like this, so it should be an adventure!...tks again...s

----------


## sandyr1

Could I ask moved to where?..checked and unable find it....s

----------


## sandyr1

OK. Gots it.....

----------


## Kestrel

We have a flat to rent out with 3 double bedrooms, spare mattress for living room if necessary. So possibly sleeps 8?

Our flat is in Marchmont, a quiet residential area just behind the Meadows, so it's the perfect location for Tatoo/Fringe events. 

It's posted under the 'General' threads if you'd like more details. Could be a cosier, more relaxed option instead of hotels/motels.

----------

